# Andrew's Mini M is done with sophomore year at ASU. Updated on last page



## Francis Xavier

I would definitely go with the ADA advanced system if you're going for aesthetics. It's small, sleek and just can't be beat. If you want to hide it, it's possible to hide it in a desk's pencil holder completely. But of the co2 systems, it's the only one I'd ever consider having out on display. 

I was in the same boat as you and bought the ada Mini system in totality just for the dorms and the apartment to add a bit of class to the apartment. Easy to move across country too. I should know, I've done it twice.

You should seriously consider picking up one of the ADA complete system packages for sale on the adgshop website - $25 for shipping and it comes with everything, plus hardscape materials for free. If I were buying mine all over again, that's the deal I'd go for in a heartbeat.


----------



## A Hill

Yeah, I'm probably going with that for CO2, I can get CO2 tanks filled down the street from campus though, so I may go the other route, which surprisingly seems to be a bit more expensive initially. I'm more concerned with someone not liking the fact that there is a large CO2 tank sitting in the dorm room and making trouble. 

I'm probably going to try to buy many parts lightly used because once someone opens the package it drops in value substantially even if it is not even noticeable. I'll probably buy the tank and light new, and aquasoil new, and after that hunt around. I've already got the filter, all my fauna and much of my flora, a good selection of hardscape stuff, but can always use more. So for me buying the complete package isn't ideal.

-Andrew


----------



## jeffvmd

Try out what tuonor (the man who started it all), I and other fluval edge owners did as a nano CO2 set up.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/101417-nano-regulator-build-pressurized-co2-shown.html
Maybe yikesjason still has an extra regulator set up.
If you are planning a build let me know as I have extra fittings (for free) and an extra needle valve (for cheap:hihi


----------



## OverStocked

I agree, the leland reg is the same as the other ADA reg, but much cheaper. This is a much better reg than the advance system and still looks cool if done right.


----------



## A Hill

It looks comparable to the "speed regulator" that seem about right? Minus the $299 price tag? I'll have to look into it more, I could always just get the other pieces ADA besides the actual regulator and add a bit better looking solenoid. 

The thing that kills me with the ADA rig is the co2 price, the problem is I'm not sure I want a 2.5# or 5# co2 tank in my room, if anything happened or someone decided to mess with it or anything... blah granted if the same happened with the ADA one I'd be out of $15 but less damage may result. I dunno. There is a local place I can fill the CO2 tank if I go the larger route. If not, I'm going to try and buy a ADA system used.

Decisions decisions. The bright side is that for some reason when you graduate from high school you get given money, so I figured instead of using it on items that wouldn't last I'd spend a good chunk of it on my aquarium which I'll probably have forever. (I have a 10g that my dad bought my brother and I before we were in elementary school... it has now held my CRS and many rare moss species, so I figure the tank is a decent investment and good use of money compared to say pizza on a pizza night.)

I think I pretty much have to use CO2 pressurized with the mini solar m so that is my only dilemma right now, next will be deciding on filter pipes and other glassware. Although, I'm leaning towards the metal filter pipes for durability's sake, I would hate to accidentally break them one night or leave one out and have someone step on my $100 piece of glass.

-Andrew


----------



## TLE041

Alternatively, you can buy inexpensive lily pipes from eBay. Losing $30 is a lot less painful than losing $200. They both pretty much look and perform the same.


----------



## A Hill

TLE041 said:


> Alternatively, you can buy inexpensive lily pipes from eBay. Losing $30 is a lot less painful than losing $200. They both pretty much look and perform the same.


I hadn't thought of that, there is this option. I also could have some acrylic pipes made or make some myself...

Thanks for the ideas,
-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

There's a pretty significant difference between the hong kong lily pipes and the ADA lily pipes for the mini sizes. Basically the hong kong ones take up more space from being 'traditional' lily pipe sizes, and the mini lily pipes from the ADA line is somewhat more unique.

Fortunately, compared to some other brands the ADA lily pipes have thicker glass, which makes them a little bit more resilient to breaking. However, i'd highly recommend a spring-loaded tube cleaner for cleaning, since you're at largest risk of breaking any lily pipe when you're scrubbing algae out of it. 

The mini co2 system is perfect for the Nano systems - those cartridges will last a good month or two once your system stabilizes. I wouldn't necessarily go for the fancy regulator if you're going to just use cartridges. 5 lb co2 tanks are pretty annoying to have under desks / to hide without a dedicated aquarium stand. One of my favorite uses of the Mini series was having them next to my computer, so for me, the cartridge co2 system worked perfectly.

It all depends on what you want - would you rather have the 'best of the best' aesthetically and spend the money on that, or do you want more quantity? For me, I just compiled the full ADA mini system over about a 2 year period and it was worth the buy. Others would rather have more systems for the same dollar amount. Each is equally valid and just comes down to what you, at the end of the day, want sitting next to you through college.

I had a 55 gal and a 30 gal for 2 years in college - and I moved apartments every year. I ended up just throwing or giving them away when I moved because that was a serious pain (and for me a serious waste of money). The Mini system on the other hand I could fit -everything- (co2, lily pipes, tank, light, filter & filter tubes) perfectly fine and safe into the Solar Mini box and just dragged it around country twice. The key in college is mobility. You don't want to be moving lots of heavy furniture and junk around town every year when you move, it just sucks.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> There's a pretty significant difference between the hong kong lily pipes and the ADA lily pipes for the mini sizes. Basically the hong kong ones take up more space from being 'traditional' lily pipe sizes, and the mini lily pipes from the ADA line is somewhat more unique.
> 
> Fortunately, compared to some other brands the ADA lily pipes have thicker glass, which makes them a little bit more resilient to breaking. However, i'd highly recommend a spring-loaded tube cleaner for cleaning, since you're at largest risk of breaking any lily pipe when you're scrubbing algae out of it.


Good to know, I've read elsewhere that the cheap lilies have less quality than the real deal. I think for me it may be smart to get the SS ones to avoid any possible chance of something happening. If I don't like them I can always get a cheap pair of glass ones or a set of ADA glass ones to switch out. I figure the metal ones will also not show anything growing on the insides which will probably be nice when I'm in need of maintenance and over loaded with other things to do. I'm also figuring everything I buy for this tank will last for at least a decade, with that mindset I think the Metal pipes may be the ones for me.



Francis Xavier said:


> The mini co2 system is perfect for the Nano systems - those cartridges will last a good month or two once your system stabilizes. I wouldn't necessarily go for the fancy regulator if you're going to just use cartridges. 5 lb co2 tanks are pretty annoying to have under desks / to hide without a dedicated aquarium stand. One of my favorite uses of the Mini series was having them next to my computer, so for me, the cartridge co2 system worked perfectly.
> 
> It all depends on what you want - would you rather have the 'best of the best' aesthetically and spend the money on that, or do you want more quantity? For me, I just compiled the full ADA mini system over about a 2 year period and it was worth the buy. Others would rather have more systems for the same dollar amount. Each is equally valid and just comes down to what you, at the end of the day, want sitting next to you through college.


This is a major factor for me so I am leaning towards this, if I find I want a larger setup with a 5# tank and I have the room I can always sell the system off. I'm going to be buying the system this week most likely since I just found a used one with the el valve. 



Francis Xavier said:


> I had a 55 gal and a 30 gal for 2 years in college - and I moved apartments every year. I ended up just throwing or giving them away when I moved because that was a serious pain (and for me a serious waste of money). The Mini system on the other hand I could fit -everything- (co2, lily pipes, tank, light, filter & filter tubes) perfectly fine and safe into the Solar Mini box and just dragged it around country twice. The key in college is mobility. You don't want to be moving lots of heavy furniture and junk around town every year when you move, it just sucks.


Well, I'll have at least 8 10 gallon aquariums at home while I'm in school, growing moss and other plants and stuff while I'm away, kind of like my warehouse. I'll also probably still have my 55g set up at home. Key word, "At Home" so I'll have the volume of selection behind me. Yet, I'm in the same boat, ever semester I'll probably be taking the tank down, or moving it somewhere. Mobility is key, especially if I'm looking at this tank to be around for at least the next 10 years or so.

While the CO2 cartridges are a bit more expensive, I've never had pressurized co2 before *gasp!* and while in college I won't have my gym expenses nor some other expenses so I'll have some extra money in some sense each month:hihi: (_yeah right! At least I chose the cheaper school!_) 

My goal is to spend less than $500 initially for equipment and it looks like I'll be able to do this with the exception of filter pipes and extra glassware and filter media. One hell of an expensive cost per gallon these tiny tanks are, I just set up a 4 foot tank rack with 8 10g aquariums for about the same amount:hihi: But each is worth it for sure!

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

You know man, it is pretty expensive when you think of the cost per gallon; but I've never thought twice or regretted my decision to buy it. Now my big tanks? I regretted buying those pretty quick. But again, I've had to move around a lot. You just can't beat the overall aesthetic feel to the tank and it's equipment...it actually fits in with the interior decor - For example, the picture in my Mini S thread where I'm still trying to get a better picture of the hanging painting in the background with the tank.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> You know man, it is pretty expensive when you think of the cost per gallon; but I've never thought twice or regretted my decision to buy it. Now my big tanks? I regretted buying those pretty quick. But again, I've had to move around a lot. You just can't beat the overall aesthetic feel to the tank and it's equipment...it actually fits in with the interior decor - For example, the picture in my Mini S thread where I'm still trying to get a better picture of the hanging painting in the background with the tank.


I agree 100% I prefer smaller tanks, I pretty much hate my 55g, but the fish like the room to swim around in it so I have kept it. Granted, it was a free tank, so I can't really complain...

Over the years in this hobby we all learn that its best done right or not done at all, I've been planning my dorm room tank for a year or two as crazy as it may sound and am not going to have any regrets, thats for sure. Eventually, it'll sit at my office desk after college. Hopefully that desk will be the desk of the CEO of the next big startup :hihi:.

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

You sound pretty similar to me; in that case: ADA all the way man, ADA all the way.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> You sound pretty similar to me; in that case: ADA all the way man, ADA all the way.


Ehh not all the way but they have some good looking products:hihi: I'll keep to simple canister filters until I have the cash lol.

If I did have a larger budget, this would be such an awesome stand for the aquarium, albeit a bit short. (The picture is from the gilt website)

-Andrew


----------



## jeffvmd

that would look nice if you have a japanese style room with tatami mats and all furniture are low.
But I think that'll look good on top of a pedestal too.


----------



## OverStocked

465 for that? bleh. Looks like painted versions of the 70s office furniture in my station...

Again, the leland reg will look just like the ada speed reg, minus the ada logo. I think it looks great and is a much nicer reg than the ada advance.


----------



## A Hill

jeffvmd said:


> that would look nice if you have a japanese style room with tatami mats and all furniture are low.
> But I think that'll look good on top of a pedestal too.


It would look awesome. I'm not sure what this will be on, it may have a stand or it may be on a desk or dresser, I'll figure that part out when I arrive at ASU. This aspect makes it a bit more interesting to plan for, because I don't know what I'll have for room to hide stuff!



over_stocked said:


> 465 for that? bleh. Looks like painted versions of the 70s office furniture in my station...
> 
> Again, the leland reg will look just like the ada speed reg, minus the ada logo. I think it looks great and is a much nicer reg than the ada advance.


Oh, tell me about it, the prices on the Guilt Group designer products fascinates me. Why? because they claim people actually buy those products, "on sale", which means that some people even buy the products at full price! It is amazing to me! With that said I do like the design of the old rough recycled wood and edgy iron. I may make a stand like that, If I make a stand.

You people and the LeLand reg... If I have too much trouble with the ADA one I'll upgrade, right now I'm getting the ADA one for less than the leland one since I'm buying it used. I am going to look into the LeLand more though, don't worry 

-Andrew


----------



## CL

A Hill said:


> Oh, tell me about it, the prices on the Guilt Group designer products fascinates me.


You forgot the e on Groupe 
Do you really have to be a member to see their products, or is their site too user unfirendly for me to figure out? Plus I saw Adrew 203 or something like that in the url, so I figured that was linked through your account.

On a related note,
Do keep us updated!


----------



## A Hill

CL said:


> You forgot the e on Groupe
> Do you really have to be a member to see their products, or is their site too user unfirendly for me to figure out? Plus I saw Adrew 203 or something like that in the url, so I figured that was linked through your account.
> 
> On a related note,
> Do keep us updated!


You have to make a username, it is just how it works for some reason. Not really exclusive these days like it was when they first started. If anyone clicks my links and buys something I receive a $25 credit for the site. 

They do have some things that are priced a bit better, especially shoes. 

I sure will, it'll be here before I know it. First I must travel a bit over the summer though.
-Andrew


----------



## JamesReef

Andrew I can only echo what Frank is saying, ADA is the way to go. I have zilch, zero, nada experience with CO2. I am sitting here with this ADA Avanced System I just purchased from ADG and it was worth every penny and more. It is not large and bulky, it would work perfect for you. It's also heavy and the construction is superb. 

I really feel like this was the only solution for me. Everything I need is there and it is something that will last me for years. It's also something I can proudly display alongside my tank, yes it's that sexy!


----------



## A Hill

So I figure I should update this. I made the terrible mistake today of calling up Aqua Touch and purchasing a Mini M and Mini Solar M or whatever the light is called. I'm probably going to pick it up this weekend as I move into my new dorm at ASU. I'll also pick up some Aquasoil and stuff. I need to get some things for my filter and figure out what I'm going to do with the tank semester 1.

On an unrelated note, this summer has been turbulent to say the least and I have just been surviving, never got anything productive done. Hopefully that will soon change and I'll be around more, but I'm alive and figured I should pop in and say hi!

To the future! And potential Algae woes! And CO2 deliberation! And to Scaping! 
-Andrew


----------



## mightyoak

Go Sun Devils!roud:


----------



## A Hill

Today after a couple hours of travelling I was in AZ and then picked up the Mini M and Solar Mini. I also bought some Aquasoil and a great little piece of ADA "Branch Wood" looks similar to grapevine or burlwood or something. 

I still need to get everything for my filtration (media, tubing, filter pipes, filter clips etc) and figure out what I'm going to do for CO2. 

Flora I'm thinking japanese HG, some moss, a few red stems, and a bit of java fern or bolbitus. If I go with Java fern I'll use trident or narrow/needle. It'll all make sense when you see the DW. 

Fauna, if any might be RCS, 3 pigmy cory cats, and maybe a dario dario or two.

So yeah, I'm moving into my dorm tomorrow so maybe some pictures will be up eventually. AquaTouch is a great store, I paid a little bit extra for the tank and light but it is probably comparable to the price once shipped, and I could just pick it up.

-Andrew


----------



## Centromochlus

*The planning begins, A Hill's Nano at ASU*

Welcome to the desert! Did moving go as planned? Wish I could have been there to help you. I get back Sunday at noon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CL

Ahh. Move in day. Something I will not be experiencing this year haha. At least I get to keep all of my tanks staying at home. Commute will be no fun. Social life will be minimal. Ugh.

Hurry up and post some pics.


----------



## Dr. Acula

I'd like to see some pictures. I move in next Saturday, and of course am taking a tank too. I've got a lot less money invested in my setup though, so you'll excuse me if I live a bit more extravagantly through you.


----------



## jms

If you have any Q's about tempe, I live about 10 mins from Campus. A lot of my friends go to ASU so even Q's about the campus itself I may be able to get answers for.


----------



## A Hill

AzFishKid said:


> Welcome to the desert! Did moving go as planned? Wish I could have been there to help you. I get back Sunday at noon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is a bit chilly here:hihi: it was 110ºF yesterday and something like 111-113 as today's high:hihi: I move in at 12-1 sometime around there. As far as getting down here, everything has gone as planned. When I got here we got to the hotel then went up to AT and got the tank and stuff then went to Downtown Scottsdale and had dinner at tequila and Tacos or something like that, great food. 



CL said:


> Ahh. Move in day. Something I will not be experiencing this year haha. At least I get to keep all of my tanks staying at home. Commute will be no fun. Social life will be minimal. Ugh.
> 
> Hurry up and post some pics.


But you do get to keep all of your tanks, don't have to rely on a younger brother and dad to maintain your stuff at home (granted they're good, I'm not complaining) and you're saving a boatload of money. Not to mention you didn't have to go through packing up all your belongings you'll need into a duffle bag or two and fly a long way. If you want, you could transfer to ASU and join me though, just to experience these wonders! :icon_wink



Dr. Acula said:


> I'd like to see some pictures. I move in next Saturday, and of course am taking a tank too. I've got a lot less money invested in my setup though, so you'll excuse me if I live a bit more extravagantly through you.


I've got a couple but I'll post them later this week probably with even more. Where are you off to for school? As for the cost invested in the setup, I never have bought an aquarium before this year... I've never spent much on the actual setups. Granted, my rack at home I bought eight 10 gallons, but thats different. I ended up just using some graduation money. I figure its time that I go all out for once since I'm not going anywhere away from the hobby for sure. You are welcome to live extravagantly through me. :icon_wink I'm a bit terrified that something is going to break. 



jms said:


> If you have any Q's about tempe, I live about 10 mins from Campus. A lot of my friends go to ASU so even Q's about the campus itself I may be able to get answers for.


Thanks, it's a great area for sure.
-Andrew


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Have fun...Im staying home for the second year because I could never say goodbye to my reefs and my planted. Not to mention saving money and hunting. 

Excited to see pictures!


----------



## Dr. Acula

A Hill said:


> I've got a couple but I'll post them later this week probably with even more. Where are you off to for school? As for the cost invested in the setup, I never have bought an aquarium before this year... I've never spent much on the actual setups. Granted, my rack at home I bought eight 10 gallons, but thats different. I ended up just using some graduation money. I figure its time that I go all out for once since I'm not going anywhere away from the hobby for sure. You are welcome to live extravagantly through me. :icon_wink I'm a bit terrified that something is going to break.
> 
> -Andrew


Since you asked, I'll be going to Virginia Tech for engineering. And on the off chance that anybody is curious, don't even worry about what a hokie is.

But I get what you mean about splurging on this tank. It's pretty much the logic I used to convince myself to spend all the money I did on my 29g. And most of the expensive parts of a setup do last quite a while, so the cost over the life of CO2, tank, etc. is pretty small. We all find reasons to spend money in this hobby.

Just curious, how does your roommate feel about the tank, if you've got one?


----------



## A Hill

Yeah, and my roommate isn't here really, he came dropped stuff off and went back home so I have no idea what he really thinks. I told him about it and I think he thinks I'm crazy. I've got two suite mates as well and they're cool with it. I'm a bit afraid it'll get broken so I bought insurance. 

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

Shoulda totally bought from ADG. No Sales tax when bought from another state


----------



## Da Plant Man

I just mention something regarding aquariums that they don't understand and they think I'm crazy or something like that. Speaking of college, I just said goodbye to my sister less than 5 minutes ago and I am on TPT...I need a life...


----------



## bsk

how about this for your co2 setup








+










All you need is a CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter

its a 3.5oz paintball tank so its less than 6 inches tall. I just ordered this setup myself. It doesn't take up much space, its cheaper to fill and the brushed/polished aluminum gives it a high end look.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> Shoulda totally bought from ADG. No Sales tax when bought from another state


True true, but building a connection to the local store is essential as well. So the difference was the investment in that relationship.  With that in mind, I need to get SS filter pipes so IDK who will get my order ADG AFA or Aqua Touch maybe I'll start a bidding war:hihi:. Oh, and aquatouch is a sponsor here as well (ADG is too, I know) but thats pretty cool too.



Caton said:


> I just mention something regarding aquariums that they don't understand and they think I'm crazy or something like that. Speaking of college, I just said goodbye to my sister less than 5 minutes ago and I am on TPT...I need a life...


I'm in the Barrett dorms, which is the honors college at ASU and a LOT of people actually know a thing or two about aquariums... not as much as me, but I've been surprised. A ton of others want them or have them already. TPT is a good place to be online, and unfortunately haven't been able to get on because of all the school stuff, so I wouldn't worry too much about needing a life, eventually you'll be the opposite and want more time to get online!



bsk said:


> how about this for your co2 setup
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/t/2272_35-oz-tank-w-valve-silverla.jpg[/IM]
> +
> [IMG]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/t/2273_Azooa.jpg[/IM]
> 
> 
> All you need is a CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter
> 
> its a 3.5oz paintball tank so its less than 6 inches tall. I just ordered this setup myself. It doesn't take up much space, its cheaper to fill and the brushed/polished aluminum gives it a high end look.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thats an interesting idea. I haven't decided what I'm going to use, everything has it's pros and cons.
> 
> To the tank...
> 
> It has been unboxed, cleaned off, the light is shining over the tank right now. I've got my DW and right now about an inch of water with some Japanese HG doing almost a dry start method, but I don't have any syran wrap so it is kinda high water. In a week or two I'll have CO2 figured out and filtration set up. Everyone on my floor wants to know when it'll have fish, dunno if I'll rush it a bit.
> 
> Time is scarce right now, but I've got pictures I need to upload. A good amount of them. I actually started this reply last night and am just getting back to finish it now so if I didn't reply to you, it isn't personal ;)
> 
> -Andrew


----------



## CL

What's the deal with not having any pictures?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Ditto.


----------



## A Hill

CL said:


> What's the deal with not having any pictures?





Caton said:


> Ditto.



Because this is not the photo album I quote the description of this subforum directly 



> A little short on cash? Discuss any of the problems related to smaller tanks.


Right now I've just got problems, I'm short on cash for sure too. 

:hihi: :icon_roll

Just kidding, in all seriousness I just haven't had time. I've got a bunch of them on my camera and now with classes started I've actually got some downtime and a routine started so I'm going to start uploading them now and by tonight I'll have them up. (_hopefully_) 

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Just wondering what you decided to go with for your CO2 setup?

I'll be moving into my dorm exactly 1 month from today and am still figuring out what I want to do with CO2. I'm going to run a 10g. Right now I'm leaning towards just going with a 5lb cylinder.


----------



## Centromochlus

That's cool that some of your neighbors are semi-interested in your tank. 
And buying insurance was probably a good idea.. LOL.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> Just wondering what you decided to go with for your CO2 setup?
> 
> I'll be moving into my dorm exactly 1 month from today and am still figuring out what I want to do with CO2. I'm going to run a 10g. Right now I'm leaning towards just going with a 5lb cylinder.


I'm still debating to be brutally honest. Right now I am just focusing on size of my cylinder. I'm in AZ and if something happens there can be a pretty rapid temperature change in my dorm room which is kept around 65ºF-69ºF to possibly 100+ so I'm thinking even though it is more expensive to go with small disposable cartridges there is less of an issue if something happens unless it straight out explodes, which is a bit less likely... So right now I'm thinking one of the small systems or a 2.5# tank, but I haven't decided. It is between a small paintball tank with a nice regulator, the ADA system, and a few more custom things that I'm not really comfortable having around other people in my dorm if it fails. With that said I know I'm talking about a VERY VERY VERY low statistical chance of this happening but the building next door has had issues with power and airconditioning and if it to happen to ours there could be a problem. 

Either way I need to get on top of that. I had a seller for an ADA co2 system at half off but when my summer went crazy I wasn't able to email him back and whatnot. 

Unfortunately this reply was also started 24 hrs ago or so. I'll get pictures up next week. Yahoo has changed the flikr settings or something so I need to figure that out. Until then, here is a teaser.

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

The light is backwards! I did the same thing when I put up my Solar Mini for the first time.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> The light is backwards! I did the same thing when I put up my Solar Mini for the first time.


It is on purpose  The aesthetics are much better that way for how I'm setting the tank up at the moment. I'm going to put the filter pipes on that side as well and all of that goes right off the side down to the floor, and now no one can really see the switch. 

Really random question you may know the answer to. Did ADA change the logo a bit?

More pictures monday probably, right now the mold is starting on the DW and it isn't pretty.

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

The actual logo is the same since eons ago from as far as I can tell, maybe small modifications made. But the way the logo displays on tanks vs. lights vs. accessories, et cetera is tweaked with color/embedding, etc.


----------



## Armonious

You wouldn't expect any problems with having the CO2 setup in your room though, would you? That was one thing I'm worried about. I mean, as long as you are responsible, there should be no reason to worry about it in my mind. I just hope that my RA or whoever sees it the same way. I may end up putting a lock on my cabinet once I build it so that other people can't get into it. 

Lastly, I searched for your username in order to find this thread. We have a strange amount of similarities. For one, my name is also Andrew, and I'm an eagle scout as well. There are probably other eerie commonalities as well, but I haven't really read much of what you've posted, since I'm so new here.


----------



## Centromochlus

Tank looks good Andrew!
Although it would probably be more expensive, i think disposable cartridges would be a better choice for a dorm room. I can't imagine how people would react if they knew a pressurized co2 tank went off close to their dorm.. especially your room mate. 

Is your dorm really kept in the high 60s? That's really cold!!!

We need to meet up sometime. It doesn't look like AAPE is going to have a meeting this month since no one will volunteer to host it.


----------



## CL

High 60's? Now that's my kind of temperature. I can't imagine what the HVAC bill would be to keep it that cool in Arizona (well, VAC in your case ) As for the scape, I would suggest adding a bit more. The two thin branches going up don't really fill out the tank enough IMO


----------



## xJaypex

Wow nice set up!

How much did the lights cost you? Did you end up buying reybies mini?


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> The actual logo is the same since eons ago from as far as I can tell, maybe small modifications made. But the way the logo displays on tanks vs. lights vs. accessories, et cetera is tweaked with color/embedding, etc.


It seems the ADA white outline has gotten a bit more triangular, maybe I just never really noticed it. 



Armonious said:


> You wouldn't expect any problems with having the CO2 setup in your room though, would you? That was one thing I'm worried about. I mean, as long as you are responsible, there should be no reason to worry about it in my mind. I just hope that my RA or whoever sees it the same way. I may end up putting a lock on my cabinet once I build it so that other people can't get into it.
> 
> Lastly, I searched for your username in order to find this thread. We have a strange amount of similarities. For one, my name is also Andrew, and I'm an eagle scout as well. There are probably other eerie commonalities as well, but I haven't really read much of what you've posted, since I'm so new here.


The fact of owning a CO2 setup and having it in my room? Not at all. The minuscule chance that it could explode, very much so. My CAs (they call RAs CAs here) are cool and fine, they just make sure we aren't obnoxious at night basically. My room mate and suite mates are fine, I don't really think I'll need to lock anything up. There is pretty high traffic in my floor with lots of visitors but thats about it and even then I don't worry too much because my room is locked while I'm out; with a dead bolt. 

Thats pretty funny, but not very surprising considering the commonality of the name Andrew, being an eagle scout too is a bit more rare, and being into this hobby is very rare! Funny stuff.



AzFishKid said:


> Tank looks good Andrew!
> Although it would probably be more expensive, i think disposable cartridges would be a better choice for a dorm room. I can't imagine how people would react if they knew a pressurized co2 tank went off close to their dorm.. especially your room mate.
> 
> Is your dorm really kept in the high 60s? That's really cold!!!
> 
> We need to meet up sometime. It doesn't look like AAPE is going to have a meeting this month since no one will volunteer to host it.


They'd probably be fine, I've talked about it a bit so far, but I'm not really comfortable with a large one so I'm going small, probably ADA. 

Yup, my dorm is actually only 69 at the moment, it is amazing after walking across campus. 

Yeah, thats pretty disappointing but it is impressive that every other month is already filled. I thought about getting a classroom or something that we could meet in, my Peer Programer suggested that, but I don't have the time to be honest. 



CL said:


> High 60's? Now that's my kind of temperature. I can't imagine what the HVAC bill would be to keep it that cool in Arizona (well, VAC in your case ) As for the scape, I would suggest adding a bit more. The two thin branches going up don't really fill out the tank enough IMO


Yeah, the bill is included in our housing fee so we don't have to worry about it, it is great. We mostly hang out in here during the hot hours then do whatever at night. 

I prefer the bare look, maybe a little sand will complete the setup :hihi:



xJaypex said:


> Wow nice set up!
> 
> How much did the lights cost you? Did you end up buying reybies mini?


Thanks!

I can't remember what I spent on the light, it wasn't cheap. I found out reybies was selling his the day after I picked mine up from AT... I might buy his though, I've debated it.

Pictures will come when I have it filled up,
-Andrew


----------



## Da Plant Man

Have you decided what plants? No dry start?


----------



## A Hill

Caton said:


> Have you decided what plants? No dry start?


Plants are in and it is a semidry start.

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Any ideas on what types of fish or shrimp you plan on adding?

I'm working that out myself right now and am really liking several sp. of microrasbora.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> Any ideas on what types of fish or shrimp you plan on adding?
> 
> I'm working that out myself right now and am really liking several sp. of microrasbora.


Pigmy cory cats, and a few shrimp I think. Really simple.

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Allright, sounds good. I'm thinking about cories for my tank, but will most likely just go with rasboras.

I may be down at ASU some time during the school year. I'll be sure to message you if I do. Perhaps we can meet up.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> Allright, sounds good. I'm thinking about cories for my tank, but will most likely just go with rasboras.
> 
> I may be down at ASU some time during the school year. I'll be sure to message you if I do. Perhaps we can meet up.


Yeah, I may go with dwarf rasaboras as well, maybe dario dario, or something too but I haven't decided yet. But for sure I know those guys will be in there.

Let me know when you're down, we can see if it works.

-Andrew

Oh, and I'm trying to get the pictures up, I think I'm just going to make a new flickr account...


----------



## A Hill

*A few pictures for now.*

A few pictures, I know some of the links are broken, I'm short on time and will fix them later. 
--


Here is a few photos of my journey to get the aquarium and set it up. It goes from AT to the motel to ASU. Then there is planting...

To AquaTouch








Sitting on the counter in the hotel room, waiting to be moved.









My light, sitting under a fake plant...









Blury picture of aquarium,









Into the dorm room it has arrived!

















Everything is all moved in for the most part, furniture rearranged, bed lofted and aquarium ready to be unpackaged! Oh, and my brother likes the chair...









The final resting place:

















Wood in, tank unpacked and light is on.

















Last adjustments before substrate:









Substrate in, A bit of water in as well. About to spend a few hours playing with hair grass... Thankfully my suite-mate had chopsticks because I left all of my tools at home... 

















Empty bowls mean no more JHG

















After planting was complete, you can see it got a bit messy, but is clean now. I like where the aquarium is in the room and it will stay there, I still need to get filtration and CO2 set up this coming week.









A bit murky but completed for the moment.

























From above,









Frontish?









So the tank really does exist, these pictures are all about one to two weeks old as of now, and this week I'm going to take care of filtration and CO2, possibly filling the tank up a week from today. 

The hairgrass has mostly had it's dieback and now is growing extremely quickly, especially for the lack of anything really except light aquasoil and an inch of water. I've also added a stem or two and will add more later. Will need some fern or something of some type for the wood sooner or later as well. Then flauna a month away probably.

-Andrew
PS, there are a few more things to fix in the post, but I'll do it later.


----------



## stewardwildcat

I will bring you up a billion guppies to throw in that tank.


----------



## A Hill

stewardwildcat said:


> I will bring you up a billion guppies to throw in that tank.


NO GUPPIES!!!! 

I'm not a fan of guppies :hihi:

Thanks for the offer though. Maybe they'd make a good sacrafice to the gods before the ASU UA football game though.

-Andrew


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Beautiful piece of wood. Excited to see what this looks like all grown out.


----------



## F22

tank is gonna look nice dude, epic drift wood.


----------



## A Hill

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Beautiful piece of wood. Excited to see what this looks like all grown out.


Thanks!



F22 said:


> tank is gonna look nice dude, epic drift wood.


Thanks! Epic driftwood for sure. I spent about 30 mins deciding on what to use and I think this piece is perfect for the mini m. Hopefully the actual tank can be as great as the DW. 

I have the JHG growing right now pretty well, my filter is literally sitting in the PO waiting for it to open tomorrow so I'll have that, and then need to get everything to go into it and tubing and filter pipes and stuff from ADA... Then CO2 and then I'm set to add my additional water and Flora. I'm thinking Java fern trident, for on the main part of the wood, with maybe something going around the base as well, anubias nana maybe? A few branches will have moss on them, but I'm going to leave it mostly bare since the wood is amazing. I think it is called "ADA Branch Wood" but I'm not sure and really don't care about brand name wood. If anyone has a used EL Valve they don't want and will sell cheaper than retail let me know?

Enjoy the day,
-Andrew


----------



## Clare12345

I like it. What plant are you using? Any updated pics?


----------



## A Hill

Clare12345 said:


> I like it. What plant are you using? Any updated pics?


Thanks, I'm using Japanese Hair Grass, and a stem or two at the moment. In the future I plan to add some moss, java fern trident, anubias nana, and maybe a few other species.

Pictures will come in a min maybe, I've got some updated ones to put up eventually.

-Andrew


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

In a min? How about now...its been 21 "mins" ha ha


----------



## A Hill

kingfisherfleshy said:


> In a min? How about now...its been 21 "mins" ha ha


I said maybe... I've been busy these days, in a good way thank god.

I'll upload the pictures now.

In other news on the shopping list still:

Inflow and outflow pipes SS
ADA CO2 nano system 
13mm clear hoses for eheim 2011
filter media for eheim 2011
Possibly a different diffuser for the co2 system
Ferts, probably Pfertz's line
drop checker, maybe

I also need some testing stuff for all those fun ph kh gh etc

-Andrew


----------



## Da Plant Man

Its been 22 mins....


----------



## A Hill

Yeah I can't find the cord now... seriously. I need a new one if I can't find it.

-Andrew


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

A Hill said:


> Yeah I can't find the cord now... seriously. I need a new one if I can't find it.
> 
> -Andrew


Excuses. Excuses.

I dont know about drop checkers. I want one, but I think it would look weird in my tank. Especially with small or nano ones. Just me.


----------



## A Hill

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Excuses. Excuses.
> 
> I dont know about drop checkers. I want one, but I think it would look weird in my tank. Especially with small or nano ones. Just me.


I just found it. I'll put them on my computer now and whatnot. I cleaned my room again and couldn't find it, I've looked constantly since I couldn't find it.

I think the jury is out on drop checkers, like I think it'd be nice for a somewhat accurate visual on ph and co2 levels, especially since I'm not going to have a PH monitor. Is it really worth having? Probly not.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

*My Desk.*

Here is my desk the other night.









I'll put the other pictures up later on, I need to go to Psych class.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So here are some more recent photographs. There are some that are not recent yesterday so it varies, I'll eventually post a post showing the elapsed time on growth but not yet. Maybe a month or so out?



















This is actually the way I usually view the tank, while I'm working. Figured I would give a more accurate view of how I normally view the tank passively.




























A terrible desk space, nothing can get done. 



















So a bit hodgepodge but there is what I am stuck with looking at each day unfortunately... 

-Andrew :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man

So...You aren't do it emersed? Those plants are completely under water.


----------



## theblondskeleton

I really like that piece of root wood.  Well placed, too. Those things are pretty tough to get in there and (I'm discovering) pretty challenging to work around, haha... But Oh, man to they look gorgeous under water. Mine get a nice deep red-brown. They leech tannins like a mother, though.


----------



## A Hill

Caton said:


> So...You aren't do it emersed? Those plants are completely under water.


Yup and yup. I had been, but I don't have any excel nor suran wrap so I can't keep the humidity up enough nor kill the mold enough so I am slowly raising the water a few mm a day and then eventually it will be filled and the wood will be completely soaked and sink for sure as well. An inch of water isn't much either lots of transfer and the grass does grow out at times. 



theblondskeleton said:


> I really like that piece of root wood.  Well placed, too. Those things are pretty tough to get in there and (I'm discovering) pretty challenging to work around, haha... But Oh, man to they look gorgeous under water. Mine get a nice deep red-brown. They leech tannins like a mother, though.


Thanks, I spent about an hour (conservative estimate) figuring out what I'd do hardscape wise. That is all one piece too :hihi:

-Andrew


----------



## xmas_one

Looks great, can't wait to see this one progress....


----------



## siemanthepieman

A Hill said:


> I think the jury is out on drop checkers, like I think it'd be nice for a somewhat accurate visual on ph and co2 levels, especially since I'm not going to have a PH monitor. Is it really worth having? Probly not.


I think they are worth having - they are only held on by a suction cap and easily removed. I kept mine in the tank for a few weeks so I could do a quick reference check at various times over an extended period. Once I was happy everything was okay, I pulled it out. 

Great post/journal so far, by the way. I am in Australia and looking at an ADA 30C (tank only) for $165 plus postage. Very nice, but very pricey. I'm way jealous!


----------



## A Hill

xmas_one said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see this one progress....


Thanks! I hope it meets expectations:icon_eek:



siemanthepieman said:


> I think they are worth having - they are only held on by a suction cap and easily removed. I kept mine in the tank for a few weeks so I could do a quick reference check at various times over an extended period. Once I was happy everything was okay, I pulled it out.
> 
> Great post/journal so far, by the way. I am in Australia and looking at an ADA 30C (tank only) for $165 plus postage. Very nice, but very pricey. I'm way jealous!


Drop checkers are convient thats for sure, I'll probably end up getting one, but there are pros and cons of the drop checker. I'll probably do the same type of thing you're talking about. 

Here the tank itself is a bit pricey but worth it, I spent 5 years looking at ADA tanks wanting one and it is worth it. I would think ADA tanks in Australia would be at more affordable prices... are there high tarifs? 

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier

Due to the method of distribution - ADA tanks are cheaper in the USA than they are anywhere else in the world outside of Japan.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Outside of japan meaning they are cheapest there? I know darkblade48 got his for like $48 us dollars.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Everything is expensive in Australia. Dont know why...but thats how it works. 

That being said, excited to see the thing FULL. A couple mm a day would drive me crazy if I were you. Ha ha


----------



## Francis Xavier

Correct Caton, ADA is cheapest in Japan, America pretty much can't match that price due to shipping cost at the end of the day. But, ADA is cheaper here than anywhere else aside from Japan. In some countries an ADA Mini S is like $200.


----------



## A Hill

Francis Xavier said:


> Due to the method of distribution - ADA tanks are cheaper in the USA than they are anywhere else in the world outside of Japan.


Good think I'm in the US!



kingfisherfleshy said:


> Everything is expensive in Australia. Dont know why...but thats how it works.
> 
> That being said, excited to see the thing FULL. A couple mm a day would drive me crazy if I were you. Ha ha



I think it is some tariffs or something. 

Patience is a virtue.


-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So I'm placing the AFA order monday so it'll hopefully be shipped out tuesday. I just found a mosquito in my tank, not sure how that got there since I haven't noticed any lava.. 

Everything is growing pretty quickly, it is amazing what high light and aquasoil does!

-Andrew


----------



## Bonefish

Looking forward to seeing it fill in. I've got serious driftwood envy... that's such a nice root piece. 

Makes me wish I'd known how to set up planted tanks during my dorm days. Just watch out, you might find yourself hypnotized by the fish and aquascape when you're supposed to be sitting at your desk, cramming for an exam.


----------



## A Hill

Just made a major score... So worth a 15 min bike ride in 110ºF weather... 

New addition to the CO2 setup which I wasn't planning a cabochon ruby I got for $20, and it is an old one not a new one so it potentially is higher quality than they are now. I also got some Superge and my filter media. 

Not a bad sunday bike ride.

-Andrew


----------



## xJaypex

Nice, did you get the one at pets inc?


----------



## A Hill

xJaypex said:


> Nice, did you get the one at pets inc?


Yes. I also bought their bottle of Superge. I was hoping they'd have a drop checker hidden somewhere but I couldn't find one. 

I forgot to buy a bag for the biomedia though... maybe someone has an extra one locally?

I talked to Mike at Pets inc for over an hour about different things, good guy with a good amount of knowledge, especially for not having internet access at the moment.

It was a sweaty ride but worth it for sure. They seem to have good prices in general, a few things were high but not too much. I'll probably get my fish there. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

The mosquito, out of focus, I don't have my macro lense aka magnifying glass...










Today's booty, mostly products that seem to have been in the store a while...



























The real deal of the day, $20









AFA order then fill it up!

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So I'm debating on fauna choice either red C grade CRS and breeding for red or some type of fish and the potential list of possibilities is a long one which includes pigmy guramis, dario dario, pigmy sunfish, pigmy corries, pigmy rasaboras, and a few others.

Apparently AFA doesn't like my address and I need to call them about my order... 

-Andrew


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Definatley shirmp.


----------



## albirdy

I say some sakura shrimp


----------



## plantedpufferfreak

def dario dario


----------



## A Hill

So AFA's website doesn't like my address. I called them today and placed my order. 

I still need to get a mesh bag for some biomedia, filter dlips for the eheim, and maybe some quick disconnects. 

Does anyone know if the little metal filter clips are the same for all the eheims? 



Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Definatley shirmp.


It is a good chance it'll happen.



albirdy said:


> I say some sakura shrimp


Nah, I'm going to go with CRS and breed for full red, then cross with black diamonds to get full black as well. I've wanted to do this for a while (years) and finally found a good source.



plantedpufferfreak said:


> def dario dario


I really want to do dario dario... or CPDs... really bad. So I'm not sure.

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

I think the clips for the 2213-2217 are all the same, but I have never seen them side by side, so I'm not sure.

Just wondering what you are looking for new clips for?


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> I think the clips for the 2213-2217 are all the same, but I have never seen them side by side, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Just wondering what you are looking for new clips for?


A guy on AAPE just confirmed this a few mins ago. The seller said it needed new clips? I talked to the other guy a bit and don't think I need to bother.

Thanks by the way,
-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Ah alright then. I was thinking that you had one metal clamp that was a bit misshaped, and I was going to say to just bend it back so that it provides a better hold. One of my clamps was a bit loose when my 2213 arrived so I just bent it back into shape with some of the pliers in my tool kit, which I'm sure will be a handy thing for random uses in college.


----------



## VincentK

One more vote for Dario Dario from me.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> Ah alright then. I was thinking that you had one metal clamp that was a bit misshaped, and I was going to say to just bend it back so that it provides a better hold. One of my clamps was a bit loose when my 2213 arrived so I just bent it back into shape with some of the pliers in my tool kit, which I'm sure will be a handy thing for random uses in college.


Yeah, I did the same thing when I received it a while ago (I bought the filter 6 months or so ago, this tank has been a long time coming)



VincentK said:


> One more vote for Dario Dario from me.


You guys are evil, I have a few in my 55g at home I might bring down eventually... I actually got them specifically for this aquarium... but now I'm thinking of CRS... 

It'll be a fun week at the PO with my AFA order coming in, some other random stuff, a potential Drs. F&S order, and some other nonaquarium related stuff coming in the mail.

I'll decide eventually.
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So now I'm getting impatient, today I went through all of the 2009 AGA competition photos and am working on other years... 

I'm really getting excited for everything to get here.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Now I'm getting really impatient/excited... It is driving me crazy. 

I'm sure you guys must be able to relate. Now there is 3 inches of water in the aquarium, I think I may have regular DHG unfortunately/fortunately so it'll have to be kept trimmed low. It may be a mix of the two I'm not sure.

Filter and CO2 will be set up by this weekend!!

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

My vote for fauna is some sort of microrasbora. I love those little guys. Depending on their availability once my tank is set up, I hope to have some in it.

Why is there only three inches of water in the tank? Are you in the process of filling it right now?


----------



## bsmith

You dont need the clips on the eheim. It has allot of suction on it and would be nearly impossible to take off the head if it were running.


----------



## OverStocked

*Re: A Hill's Mini M at ASU*

But if power goes out..... boom. 



> You dont need the clips on the eheim. It has allot of suction on it and would be nearly impossible to take off the head if it were running.



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith

You would have to have something weird go on then. I turn mine off all the time during feedings with no clips and there has yet to be a leak.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

congrats on getting an ada tankroud: i probably won't get one until i go to college also. I think you should go with shrimp since you can have alot of them and sell them to cover your expenses on the fish tank. Glad ou went with driftwood! Iwagumi is so popular these days with nano tanks.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> My vote for fauna is some sort of microrasbora. I love those little guys. Depending on their availability once my tank is set up, I hope to have some in it.
> 
> Why is there only three inches of water in the tank? Are you in the process of filling it right now?


They are available for me, I just have to decide if I want some Tough life.

I'm slowly filling it this week so that the wood can slowly become submerged to hopefully avoid any floating... although I don't think this wood will float on me. I'm also using water I'm filtering and leaving out over time to dechlor it, although I do have chloramines... Also my filter isn't ready yet so I'm waiting to fill it up completely.



bsmith said:


> You dont need the clips on the eheim. It has allot of suction on it and would be nearly impossible to take off the head if it were running.


Thanks for the information. I actually managed to bend them back as well. I have another thread over on AAPE and someone compared two eheims and they also have the same sized clips but he said he just bent his back as well after he bought it used.



over_stocked said:


> But if power goes out..... boom.


It doesn't have that much pressure in the system really... The seal is really tight... Hopefully nothing happens?



bsmith said:


> You would have to have something weird go on then. I turn mine off all the time during feedings with no clips and there has yet to be a leak.


Good to know for sure!



VadimShevchuk said:


> congrats on getting an ada tankroud: i probably won't get one until i go to college also. I think you should go with shrimp since you can have alot of them and sell them to cover your expenses on the fish tank. Glad ou went with driftwood! Iwagumi is so popular these days with nano tanks.


Thanks! It is worth it for sure, especially with only being able to have one tank. Shrimp are a viable option for sure. I'm not sure what I want to do right now though. I can probably cover my expenses with plants and other things faster than shrimp but maybe a combination would be better.

Getting the right DW is really tough for a nano, fortunately I got the right DW.

Just talked to Steven at AFA about my order, it is being sent out today! So excited... 
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

UPS said:


> PHOENIX, AZ, US	09/10/2010	11:51 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN


Might have my stuff tomorrow... really excited to get this going!

-Andrew


----------



## Coral Keeper

Its lookin' good pezz!


----------



## A Hill

Coral Keeper said:


> Its lookin' good pezz!


Thanks!

UPS doesn't move mail on the weekends apparently... 

So I can't wait for tomorrow, the students working at the UPS store next to my dorm are going to hate me.

Although, it took me an hour to finish this post because I got distracted again... so I just need to wait 13 hours or so to get my stuff.

What a beautiful night in AZ, ran 4.5 miles or so. Might run a marathon, not sure.
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

I got everything! I'm figuring out the CO2 setup right now. I need another tube for the outflow of the 2211... that'll get taken care of later today. 

The needle valve is normal right? Left to loosen, right to tighten?


----------



## A Hill

Being in college really gets in the way of setting things up... 

I have half of the co2 setup connected and the drop checker in. I need to get a smaller tube or shrink it somehow to fit on the return pipe for the eheim... 

So far mostly good though.
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

It is all set up now. CO2 pumping, filter running, and me needing to do Calc homework.

Does anyone else think that green bacter smelles like bbq sauce?

I have priorities though, I'll get the pictures up tonight.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

I'll put the pictures in the journal tomorrow, until then here is the link to the flickr account

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624828663566/

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Looking good Andrew. I'm hoping to get pretty much everything set up within the 3 day period between when I move and and when classes start.

One thing that I am wondering is what you plan on doing with the fish, CO2, and ferts over winter and spring break? It's still something that I am trying to figure out myself, as I'm not sure how I am going to work that out yet.


----------



## A Hill

Armonious said:


> Looking good Andrew. I'm hoping to get pretty much everything set up within the 3 day period between when I move and and when classes start.
> 
> One thing that I am wondering is what you plan on doing with the fish, CO2, and ferts over winter and spring break? It's still something that I am trying to figure out myself, as I'm not sure how I am going to work that out yet.


Thanks. I'm more of a slow mover in the hobby so I took my time, but I agree that initially setting it up quick is nice as well. 


That is a really good question. CO2 I'll put on a timer eventually as are the lights. My fish load will probably be really light, I may seed the tank with bloodworms depending on what I use for fauna. If I use shrimp that'll be a bit simpler but still something to consider. Fert wise I'll either stop or automate it somehow, probably a slow drip system.

Actually, I think I'm going to start trying to figure out fertilizer automation soon now that you brought it up... or I could just lower the co2 and light duratoin? 

Good questions, I'm going to have something new to think about in class:icon_roll.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So here are some pictures, I'm too tired to play with Flickr links right now so if you aren't a member now is time to become one  I want to know what you think and to be able to say HI!

Enjoy,
-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

All your ADA gear is making me jealous! I am very conveniently making my stand the same size as the 60P so that I can be able to upgrade eventually without having to build a new stand. 

You'll need to check out my journal once I get it up. I'm going to have a thread for the tank, as well as one where I explain how I built my stand. We should greater a group for college students who bring this hobby along with them.


----------



## A Hill

I can only go up to 10g so I'm not going to be going any higher, maybe a second tank if anything...

Might try and figure out an IV drip for ferts, I was talking to my room mate and might try and do it. I'll got LOTS of weird questions if I do this though...

-Andrew


----------



## Erirku

I really like how u approached it aesthetically wit ur tank, but those metal lily pipes kinda throw it off! maybe if u hid well wit some stem plants it will do justice. I love ur DW piece but maybe some java fern here and there or moss, mini pellia or anubias? also is that rotala sp gonna stay covering the ground? after time it will start to grow up to the surface. i would love to see it somewhere in the middle as a center piece covering the DW. idk, this is from opinions. 
Good job!!!


----------



## Tex Gal

What is the yellow stem plant on the right?


----------



## A Hill

Erirku said:


> I really like how u approached it aesthetically wit ur tank, but those metal lily pipes kinda throw it off! maybe if u hid well wit some stem plants it will do justice. I love ur DW piece but maybe some java fern here and there or moss, mini pellia or anubias? also is that rotala sp gonna stay covering the ground? after time it will start to grow up to the surface. i would love to see it somewhere in the middle as a center piece covering the DW. idk, this is from opinions.
> Good job!!!


I like the metal pipes, and they can't be broken in my dorm room so that is an important aspect of why I bought them. Over time stem plants will grow up and hide them and whatnot. I plan to put java fern trident on the wood as well as some moss.



Tex Gal said:


> What is the yellow stem plant on the right?


Rotala rotundifolia, it is very orangey now and getting red slowly.

-Andrew


----------



## TLE041

Why did you go with the stainless steel lily pipes instead of glass ones?


----------



## markw78

You clearly have too much money  Looks nice


----------



## A Hill

TLE041 said:


> Why did you go with the stainless steel lily pipes instead of glass ones?


They can't break. I'm living in a dorm room. If I am cleaning the pipes and accidentally drop them or they get stepped on or something I'm fine. 



markw78 said:


> You clearly have too much money  Looks nice


I've never actually paid anything for my fish tanks before 

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## jmowbray

A Hill said:


> I've never actually paid anything for my fish tanks before


Why's that? Please tell me so I can get away with this as well. lol


----------



## A Hill

So to appease my floor I went out and got some fish tonight. Two Sparkling Gouramis, now my fish aren't big enough according to everyone... :icon_lol:



jmowbray said:


> Why's that? Please tell me so I can get away with this as well. lol


You know how easy it is to get free aquariums and stuff for aquariums?

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Anyone know how sparkling gouramis do with higher flow than low flow? Everything I read says low flow water low O2 ok. I'm running the 2011 and the flow isn't low. I figure over time it'll be lower but still... I'm hoping they can just adjust. 

Unfortunately, it looks like I've got two males...

-Andrew


----------



## TLE041

My 2211 was very strong for the first week but decreased in flow by about 20% by the second week. It'll get back to full strength after a full cleaning. The fishes will have no problem adjusting.

I'd get another gourami. Odd number of fishes just seem better to me. Males are prettier, so unless you're planning on breeding them, I'd get a third male. They're peaceful fishes so there shouldn't be an territorial issue with three males together in a tank.


----------



## A Hill

TLE041 said:


> My 2211 was very strong for the first week but decreased in flow by about 20% by the second week. It'll get back to full strength after a full cleaning. The fishes will have no problem adjusting.
> 
> I'd get another gourami. Odd number of fishes just seem better to me. Males are prettier, so unless you're planning on breeding them, I'd get a third male. They're peaceful fishes so there shouldn't be an territorial issue with three males together in a tank.


Thats what I figured, it will probably take a week or two for them to get used to the flow. I asked for three, and the girl spent about 20 mins and there were only two... I hear you on the odd numbers of fish, they just only had two... I want to get 3 or so females, and yes to breed them eventually.

-Andrew


----------



## Centromochlus

Metal pipes... JEALOUS!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Karl from aquateen would love this setup. Looking pretty cool. If I were you though I would try to move my co2 diffuser to the back or something so its not so...right there.


----------



## A Hill

AzFishKid said:


> Metal pipes... JEALOUS!


You get to have a giant tank... if you had a smaller tank I'm sure you'd do the same... Thanks though. You'll be at the meeting Sunday?



kingfisherfleshy said:


> Karl from aquateen would love this setup. Looking pretty cool. If I were you though I would try to move my co2 diffuser to the back or something so its not so...right there.


Thanks, It is the only place it fits at the moment, so it'll be right there :hihi: I know what you mean though.

-Andrew


----------



## Centromochlus

A Hill said:


> You get to have a giant tank... if you had a smaller tank I'm sure you'd do the same... Thanks though. You'll be at the meeting Sunday?


Yes but metal pipes look so cool! So much better than the ugly green eheim pipes... eww. :help: I think i actually like metal pipes better than acrylic/glass...

I will be at the meeting on Sunday! You're going, right? Did you find a ride? Can't wait to meet you :thumbsup:!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

I had three sparkling...they were pretty tough little buggers. Im sure you will be fine. Unfortunately its somewhat hard to find females...at least around here it was for me.


----------



## A Hill

AzFishKid said:


> Yes but metal pipes look so cool! So much better than the ugly green eheim pipes... eww. :help: I think i actually like metal pipes better than acrylic/glass...
> 
> I will be at the meeting on Sunday! You're going, right? Did you find a ride? Can't wait to meet you :thumbsup:!


They are, especially since you can't tell when they're dirty and they can't break! I'll be there too, I've got a ride:hihi: 



kingfisherfleshy said:


> I had three sparkling...they were pretty tough little buggers. Im sure you will be fine. Unfortunately its somewhat hard to find females...at least around here it was for me.


Since I orriginally posted they've gotten used to the flow and are out swimming everywhere now. I have two males and plan on trying to find some females somewhere eventually. 

Oh, and I should probably post some pictures. The plants have grown like crazy and some GDA is around with some diatoms... 

-Andrew


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Diatoms? I need to see this.


----------



## A Hill

kingfisherfleshy said:


> Diatoms? I need to see this.


The camera is mysteriously broken... until I get a few helpers. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So lets just say this needs an update, the tank has moved into direct sunlight as of yesterday so I barely need to turn on the light and I need to get more CO2 (no surprise there). Plant growth is pretty great, although I ended up cutting light for a week to take care of some algae at one point. 

As always my journals lack the photos, and I have a bundle to upload, so I'll update it. The right side is solid stems and they need to be hacked, the HG is 2 inches tall or so and needs to be hacked back as well. 

Hope all is well for everyone else, school is consuming as always...
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Moss, as long as it is in a quart size bag, with small damp paper towels in it to keep it moist, can be passed through security with no issue. I was a bit worried for no reason today:icon_lol: This moss is getting the five start treatment.

Oh, and don't syran wrap an aquarium, it doesn't work. Packing take works much better :icon_bigg (I hope) syran wrap still allows evaporation to condense on it, so then the condensation can drip between the glass and it and it works terribly. Pictures to come eventually.

With that said, within the next few weeks I'll finally update everything, add information and maybe a few stories, and let everyone know how imporant it is to not have plastic plants and goldfish in college

Now I'm off to the craziness of home with all my aquariums that are unruly and cold.
-Andrew


----------



## shoteh

Man I miss my tanks after a few days, how can you go longer than that?  I'm guessing you are on your winter break then? I got another week then I'm on break as well. If you get any excessive moss or plants from your tanks, feel free to send this this way for a small fee of course. Lots of my plants have not been able to recover well from a power outage due to the snow.


----------



## A Hill

shoteh said:


> Man I miss my tanks after a few days, how can you go longer than that?  I'm guessing you are on your winter break then? I got another week then I'm on break as well. If you get any excessive moss or plants from your tanks, feel free to send this this way for a small fee of course. Lots of my plants have not been able to recover well from a power outage due to the snow.


Months are hard, but manageable. I have the super insane aquascaped aesthetic mini m at school and the moss farm at home, so it is a bit of a balance. 

I need to figure out what they need for nutrients, they're really nutrient deprived right now and pretty light colored, and then I'll have everything coming up for sale by new years.

-Andrew


----------



## Armonious

Any new updates A Hill? I like following all the dorm tanks on here.

Have you had any luck with fixing the camera yet?


----------



## A Hill

So it is fixed, it has been mowed to say the least, and I'm still having a little bit of trouble with hair alage (just too much light, it is insane!) I'm pumping up the CO2 and am about to start up with my ferts. 

Here is a link to a photo I took with my iPhone and posted on facebook before my computer crashed. I've yet to recover my files (they're backed up so nothing should be lost...) 

If you click my link in my sig I think there are a few more as well.

I'll update this soon though, it is going to hopefully become much better looking this semester and I also still need to upload the photos from last semester!

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So I have a bunch of photos I need to post up...

Here are a few.

Right now I have a major hair algae issue since I decided to hack my tank and not move it from in front of my window that receives full sun for around 7 hours a day... Plants are SUPER RED but I took all the plant mass out playing with my new scissors...


----------



## A Hill

A few more...

-Andrew


----------



## Fat Guy

cool beans. you make viewing the photos an interactive piece with my laptop. looking good. nice set of scissors you got there. best, el g


----------



## Da Plant Man

Looking good! roud:


----------



## A Hill

Fat Guy said:


> cool beans. you make viewing the photos an interactive piece with my laptop. looking good. nice set of scissors you got there. best, el g


Thanks! :hihi: I try and make the journal experience as interactive as possible! (really I just uploaded them from the root file opposed to the iPhoto library at first, that is why another one was posted after:icon_lol. I'm not sure if you know, but those are Rumford Aquatics scissors, they're being produced right now and will be available at the end of the month. They are a bit nicer than ADA in my opinion; this is specific to the nude scissors since mine are a bit more sturdy. 

If you click the link in my signature or this link I have a bit of a preview video of them in action. It was a fun little project I did this afternoon.



Caton said:


> Looking good! roud:


Thanks! I'll try to keep some more up to date photos in the future. Although right now it is a bit of a mess so I don't really want to update it...

-Andrew


----------



## Fat Guy

cool beans. I may pick up some of those scissors. 
Photos look cool. Keep up the good work. A couple of the photos are sideways, making me rotate my laptop (or turn my head to the side to view them) that's what I was getting with interactive experience. all the best, el g


----------



## A Hill

Fat Guy said:


> cool beans. I may pick up some of those scissors.
> Photos look cool. Keep up the good work. A couple of the photos are sideways, making me rotate my laptop (or turn my head to the side to view them) that's what I was getting with interactive experience. all the best, el g


Cool, I'll let you know when they're here.

I knew exactly what you meant by interactive experience. I laughed pretty hard when I first read it. 

Oh, and I don't think I mentioned this, but all of those photos were taken with my phone, so I apologize for the poor quality!

-Andrew


----------



## bsmith

A Hill said:


> Cool, I'll let you know when they're here.
> 
> I knew exactly what you meant by interactive experience. I laughed pretty hard when I first read it.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think I mentioned this, but all of those photos were taken with my phone, so I apologize for the poor quality!
> 
> -Andrew


Any ETA on those tools?

Also, dont apologize for phone pics. I happen to think that the pics I take with my iPhone are better than half of the pics on this site. Cameras on phones aren't like they used to be, serious stuff.


----------



## roznalos

Nice tank man! I'm re-setting up my Mini-m next year! How's transporting your tank from college and to home? I didn't set up my tank this year since I didn't know if transporting tanks would be a great idea, even though home is 3 hours away from school.


----------



## A Hill

bsmith said:


> Any ETA on those tools?
> 
> Also, dont apologize for phone pics. I happen to think that the pics I take with my iPhone are better than half of the pics on this site. Cameras on phones aren't like they used to be, serious stuff.


I'm trying to get firm dates from my manufacturer but as of right now they're on schedule to ship to me in about two weeks or so. They should be here by the end of the month:icon_wink



xximanoobxx said:


> Nice tank man! I'm re-setting up my Mini-m next year! How's transporting your tank from college and to home? I didn't set up my tank this year since I didn't know if transporting tanks would be a great idea, even though home is 3 hours away from school.


Well, Home for me in Rhode Island, basically the other side of the country. I'm not going to bring the tank home, I'll be leaving it in AZ over the summer. I'm not sure if it'll go to a friend's house or just into a storage unit.

I'll miss it more than it is probably safe to admit in public, but I have plenty of tanks at home to play with, and if I _really_ miss it, I'll just buy another for home :icon_lol: Although I'll probably go low-tech on that one.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice tank. I love it. How is it surviving college life though? I would imagine there would end up being something foreign in it at some point. Keep up the good work though, and I think I may have to get one of those tanks at some point, or redo my 2.5 gallon.


----------



## justin182

Nice wood. It's pretty hard to find a good one for small tank. How and where did you get yours, mind sharing?

Thanks!


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> Nice tank. I love it. How is it surviving college life though? I would imagine there would end up being something foreign in it at some point. Keep up the good work though, and I think I may have to get one of those tanks at some point, or redo my 2.5 gallon.


Thanks! It gets drunk every few nights and has a few MICs but besides that...:icon_lol: Nah, I have not had any issues as of yet. Many people will walk by and come in and take a look and whatnot. Most have never seen a planted aquarium before so it is always interesting. The largest problem I have is explaining to people why I don't have fish...



justin182 said:


> Nice wood. It's pretty hard to find a good one for small tank. How and where did you get yours, mind sharing?
> 
> Thanks!


I travelled to Mordor and back to find some wood. 

I got it at AquaTouch a LFS in Phoenix. I have a pretty good eye when it comes to these things so I managed to get a perfect piece (it is a single piece) It is worth it's weight in gold as far as I'm concerned. 

-Andrew


----------



## roznalos

A Hill said:


> Well, Home for me in Rhode Island, basically the other side of the country. I'm not going to bring the tank home, I'll be leaving it in AZ over the summer. I'm not sure if it'll go to a friend's house or just into a storage unit.
> 
> I'll miss it more than it is probably safe to admit in public, but I have plenty of tanks at home to play with, and if I _really_ miss it, I'll just buy another for home :icon_lol: Although I'll probably go low-tech on that one.
> 
> -Andrew


So do you just bring the critters home in breather bags?


----------



## A Hill

xximanoobxx said:


> So do you just bring the critters home in breather bags?


I haven't any fauna in it at the moment really. A zebra nerite some RCS and some hitch hiker snails. I really find the plants interesting opposed to the fauna.

I plan to buy two dozen or so tiny rasaboras of some sort. 

I'm not sure what I'll do with them. I might overnight them home, give them away, or sell them to another member of AAPE. It isn't a big deal, they'll move quickly where ever I end up doing with them. This aquarium is primarily for me to enjoy aquascaping not fauna and breeding. 

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

I don't think I would be able to go across the country and leave a fish tank in another state. Not even if it was in a storage or at a friends house. Then again, I would have been dragging half my tanks with me to begin with.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't think I would be able to go across the country and leave a fish tank in another state. Not even if it was in a storage or at a friends house. Then again, I would have been dragging half my tanks with me to begin with.


I don't understand what is so unusual. I live in AZ for school 9 or so months of the year, then will be back in RI for the rest of the time I'm not in AZ or travelling. It would make no sense to move the aquarium back and forth with me. I have a bunch of aquariums back home growing moss and stuff too.

No big deal.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> I don't understand what is so unusual. I live in AZ for school 9 or so months of the year, then will be back in RI for the rest of the time I'm not in AZ or travelling. It would make no sense to move the aquarium back and forth with me. I have a bunch of aquariums back home growing moss and stuff too.
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> -Andrew


My OCD wouldn't let me do it. I would be trying to figure out how to get 5 tanks and 2 reptile enclosures on a plane. Lol.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> My OCD wouldn't let me do it. I would be trying to figure out how to get 5 tanks and 2 reptile enclosures on a plane. Lol.


I mean, I guess it depends on your philosophy behind what you want to achieve in the hobby. I want sustainable tanks that I could walk away from for a month or five with no negative recourse. 

If you were to actually have OCD I doubt you would keep aquariums or reptiles... It is a terrible disease that destroys people's ability to live.

-Andrew


----------



## OverStocked

A Hill said:


> I mean, I guess it depends on your philosophy behind what you want to achieve in the hobby. I want sustainable tanks that I could walk away from for a month or five with no negative recourse.
> 
> If you were to actually have OCD I doubt you would keep aquariums or reptiles... It is a terrible disease that destroys people's ability to live.
> 
> -Andrew


I have a friend with very classical clinical OCD and he keeps reptiles, fish, and rodents.... I don't think it has anything to do with these hobbies. It is merely the presence of an abnormal compulsion. Something as simple as having to tap a handle when you walk by it or having to put a shew on, then off, then on again every time you get dressed.

My friend has to walk around his car 5 times before he will drive anywhere... It is terribly funny and terribly sad...


----------



## A Hill

over_stocked said:


> I have a friend with very classical clinical OCD and he keeps reptiles, fish, and rodents.... I don't think it has anything to do with these hobbies. It is merely the presence of an abnormal compulsion. Something as simple as having to tap a handle when you walk by it or having to put a shew on, then off, then on again every time you get dressed.
> 
> My friend has to walk around his car 5 times before he will drive anywhere... It is terribly funny and terribly sad...


Maybe it depends what type you have. I have a friend who can't, barely can live day to day because of their OCD. Basically drinks hand sanitizer etc. 

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

Ouch. I didn't mean to offend someone. One of those moments where I didn't think before I typed. I meant, I can't really go one day without making sure everything is ok in my tanks. It sucks, but I have avoided a few disasters that way.


----------



## OverStocked

I dont think anyone was offended... I wasn't. I was just derailing another topic.


----------



## schg

Love love love love love this tank. So simple, yet so amazing.


----------



## cableguy69846

over_stocked said:


> I dont think anyone was offended... I wasn't. I was just derailing another topic.


Lol, got ya.


----------



## A Hill

schg said:


> Love love love love love this tank. So simple, yet so amazing.


Thanks! I like it too!

I'm a bit of a critical person though, I don't love it yet.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

PS... don't add 100 amanos to a mini m...

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

About the 100 amano shrimp...

-Andrew


----------



## bsmith

What was the problem with having that many in there?

I know CRS are smaller than Amanos but I would say that I have 100+ in my M and it is absolutely beautiful when im doing a WC and they get all excited and start swimming all over the place! 

Check it out in my sig, I just posted a video. Its the crs/crypt playground. I think youll like it.


----------



## A Hill

bsmith said:


> What was the problem with having that many in there?
> 
> I know CRS are smaller than Amanos but I would say that I have 100+ in my M and it is absolutely beautiful when im doing a WC and they get all excited and start swimming all over the place!
> 
> Check it out in my sig, I just posted a video. Its the crs/crypt playground. I think youll like it.


I already saw it, it looks great. If only the tank here was more stable long term... 

The tank is a bit too full with that many amanos, they shouldn't be a focal point. My aquascape and plants are the important aspects and I really don't want a single focal point since I look at it as a canvas with all interesting points at the same time nothing sticking out too much.

Although everyone I know wants me to get some larger fish, I'm thinking either baby angelfish or a baby arrowana... :icon_twis Then giving it away within a month or so.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> I already saw it, it looks great. If only the tank here was more stable long term...
> 
> The tank is a bit too full with that many amanos, they shouldn't be a focal point. My aquascape and plants are the important aspects and I really don't want a single focal point since I look at it as a canvas with all interesting points at the same time nothing sticking out too much.
> 
> Although everyone I know wants me to get some larger fish, I'm thinking either baby angelfish or a baby arrowana... :icon_twis Then giving it away within a month or so.
> 
> -Andrew


That would be interesting to see.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> That would be interesting to see.


I really want a continuous supply of dime size discus but don't see that happening any time soon. 

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

Too bad you are nowhere near Chicago. I know a guy.....
No, seriously, I know a discus breeder. If you want I can give you the website, just let me know.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> Too bad you are nowhere near Chicago. I know a guy.....
> No, seriously, I know a discus breeder. If you want I can give you the website, just let me know.


I know what you mean. There may be a breeder here. If not I may either just get something stupid that shouldn't go in the tank or get two dozen pigmy rasaboras. I'll probably get the rasaboras.

100 amano shrimp do wonders to algae in a mini m... it is almost all gone. I also manually removed a bunch, but the combination is incredible. I'm down to about 40 shrimp I think.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> I know what you mean. There may be a breeder here. If not I may either just get something stupid that shouldn't go in the tank or get two dozen pigmy rasaboras. I'll probably get the rasaboras.
> 
> 100 amano shrimp do wonders to algae in a mini m... it is almost all gone. I also manually removed a bunch, but the combination is incredible. I'm down to about 40 shrimp I think.
> 
> -Andrew


As odd as this sounds, maybe 2 or 3 brightly colored male guppies. They would add a splash of color and movement to the tank without overpowering your plants.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> As odd as this sounds, maybe 2 or 3 brightly colored male guppies. They would add a splash of color and movement to the tank without overpowering your plants.


I understand what you're saying, but I absolutely hate guppies. 

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I absolutely hate guppies.
> 
> -Andrew


Y do you hate guppies? You could also do some type of Dannio I suppose.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> Y do you hate guppies? You could also do some type of Dannio I suppose.


They were overdone. If I'm going with small fish I'm getting pigmy rasaboras maybe Mera or Chili or something. About two dozen of them.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> They were overdone. If I'm going with small fish I'm getting pigmy rasaboras maybe Mera or Chili or something. About two dozen of them.
> 
> -Andrew


They are overdone. Sometimes you can find some really cool colors though. And I think when I redo my 20 high, I need to include some rasboras. There are a lot of cool types of them too.


----------



## A Hill

cableguy69846 said:


> They are overdone. Sometimes you can find some really cool colors though. And I think when I redo my 20 high, I need to include some rasboras. There are a lot of cool types of them too.


Are you agreeing that guppies are or that the new rasaboras are? Most people outside our very specific niche in the hobby have never seen them before, so that is important to me as well. If I use guppies its OH look at that guppy tank. If I use something more unusual I get the "What is that" reaction.

-Andrew


----------



## cableguy69846

A Hill said:


> Are you agreeing that guppies are or that the new rasaboras are? Most people outside our very specific niche in the hobby have never seen them before, so that is important to me as well. If I use guppies its OH look at that guppy tank. If I use something more unusual I get the "What is that" reaction.
> 
> -Andrew


Guppies are overdone. I have about 20 of them in my 20 high. I do have a breeding group of some blue moscows though which are pretty. And I totally agree with you on the "What is that" reaction. That is part of the reason I have dwarf frogs and the bulldog plecos. You would for sure get that out of some rasboras too. Not to mention, they are fun fish.


----------



## A Hill

They are fun fish for sure.

I recently received a PM about the filter pipes and figured the information may be of interest to others so I have included it in my reply below. 



A Hill said:


> I love the metal pipes as well. They were around $50 or $60 USD and I did not need adaptors because of the filter I am using was a fit for them for the most part. The eheim 2011's output is smaller than the intake for some reason so I had to make it a bit larger for the output tubing that I was using but that is all. (I used a bit of duct tape) I rarely clean them, about once every 4 months or so is probably accurate. I have noticed a bit of mineral build up does occur on them where evaporation takes place and it is a bit of a pain to clean so I haven't cleaned that off recently, but it is my understanding that steel wool will work fine to clean this.
> 
> I do not know why metal pipes aren't more common in the hobby, they are excellent!


This thread has recieved thousands of views recently, but very few responses or comments. I'm curious as to what people think or if anyone wants to provide some constructive criticism. I'm not an ADA Fanboy so if you have any questions that you want answered about the setup that don't just say ADA is king let me know as wel.

I also understand sometimes it is nice to just casually look at another's aquarium without commenting, especially when the aquarium is pretty much done. With that said I'm always interested in ideas and comments.

Enjoy,
-Andrew

PS. My room mate has started to name the snails and shrimp... it is getting unusual to say the least since they're common pest snails and amano shrimp for the most part...


----------



## Couesfanatic

If it was my tank I would pull out some of the stems on the right side, up close front by the glass. Besides that it looks great. I like the carpet and the color contrast.


----------



## A Hill

Couesfanatic said:


> If it was my tank I would pull out some of the stems on the right side, up close front by the glass. Besides that it looks great. I like the carpet and the color contrast.


Yeah, I agree with you there. It is difficult because they are so thick and established there, it is near impossible. I'm trying to figure out if I want to take the time to pull it all out or just keep it trimmed. Another option is to replace the Rotala in the front with Blood vomit Erios. 

-Andre


----------



## gregalon

Is that plant in the foreground well trimmed eleocharis parvula? I have read through your post but I don't remember where in the 13 pages you put your updated plant list  thanks gregalon


----------



## A Hill

gregalon said:


> Is that plant in the foreground well trimmed eleocharis parvula? I have read through your post but I don't remember where in the 13 pages you put your updated plant list  thanks gregalon


That is a lot of reading! Yes it is E. parvula. I was planning on getting Japanese HG (species name isn't coming to mind at the moment) but made a mistake and it is too late now. I trimmed it a bit too much recently and most of that died back but the roots and everything important is still healthy and tons of new growth is filling in the area.

It does need constant trimming to not kill the scale of the scape though.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So here is a non-photo update. Monday I took a few hours and cleaned everything, the filter the aquarium, everything. Removed at least two golf balls worth of hair algae that had grown within the past week. I found the issue with the water was because the filter wasn't clean and I had half a dozen dead RCS in there rotting away slowly. 

It looked great, and now my co2 is out. ADA co2 is convenient but expensive as hell and tiny. I'm really pumping the CO2 these days so this last one only lasted me around two weeks or so which is terrible but not completely unexpected. So I am looking at getting a paintball setup. I want a 5lb tank but I'm not comfortable with that in my dorm under my bed.

Fun stuff.
-Andrew


----------



## Couesfanatic

That would get expensive. I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## A Hill

Well five days in a blackout makes the plants look really funky.

I need more CO2 now... 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Well amanos are sure adventurous. I found three on the carpet yesterday and a few more the day before. The blackout did help a bit but not really... Algae is almost under control, but isn't completely gone yet. 

I'm going to be travelling over spring break and wednesday-friday so the tank will go without CO2 for about two weeks until I decide what I'm doing with that. $10 a week is a bit expensive but there are concerns as to the safety of the Paintball CO2 that I'm not comfortable with being in a dorm room...

The plants all raced to the top of the tank during the blackout and colors are a little funky, but most "hard to grow red plants" are still quite red and fine. 

Tools are in transit so it will be an exciting few weeks ahead as I try and persuade local stores back home to carry them as well as bring the first tools to the stores here in AZ after I get back from break.

If you're thinking of moving anywhere in the future, seriously consider AZ, it is amazing as far as weather goes. I can't imagine being anywhere else. 

-Andrew


----------



## JamesHockey

Dude if you sold amanos I would so buy some!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## A Hill

I got the amanos from another forum member who sells them... ZidZoolander is his name!

$114 for 100 shipped.

-Andrew


----------



## JamesHockey

A Hill said:


> I got the amanos from another forum member who sells them... ZidZoolander is his name!
> 
> $114 for 100 shipped.
> 
> -Andrew


Why did you buy 100 though..


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## A Hill

JamesHockey said:


> Why did you buy 100 though..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I had a lot of algae... it is cheaper to buy in bulk. 

Local AAPE members bought them from me after I got them as well so I only kept 40 or so.

-Andrew


----------



## JamesHockey

A Hill said:


> I had a lot of algae... it is cheaper to buy in bulk.
> 
> Local AAPE members bought them from me after I got them as well so I only kept 40 or so.
> 
> -Andrew


Ohhhhhh kkk


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## A Hill

Well spring break helped out the algae battle a ton and it may have almost been defeated. The no co2 makes the plants not too happy but they can grow redder tomorrow!

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

A new photo or few of the aquarium, post spring break blackout (just a little light between the slats in the blinds) no co2 either so colors are more pastel, I personally prefer this to the super deep colors.

-Andrew


----------



## g33tar

Is that a shrimp on your dresser top? Or a cheeto? 

Tanks looking good.


----------



## A Hill

g33tar said:


> Is that a shrimp on your dresser top? Or a cheeto?
> 
> Tanks looking good.


To be honest? It is a new snack food I'm testing out called "Adventurous Amanos." They're all natural and with no additives or artificial stuffs. Kosher and Vegan (maybe not). 

It is just a bit funny to have dried amano shrimp around the tank because they've walked out. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So I figured it was time for an update, the tank has become quite a jungle and will be taken down in a week or two for the summer. The plants will be given to friends and the tank and everything associated with it will be put into storage.

Algae is in control with a little BBA on the DW. No co2 and I just let it sit there most of the day with the light off as well just with natural sunlight. Nice little peaceful aquarium.

-Andrew


----------



## Dragonstar

Just wanted to say I'm a little jealous but also excited for you and what you've put togther. I started keeping fish at app state (the other ASU) in 92. The internet wasn't very well developed then. There was a BB called The Fish Room and there was alt.aquaria, but for the most part I got my info from Reef Magic and a couple of European fish encyclopedias. I has a glass 30 gallon that I must have moved 12, 13 times in four years from dorm to dorm to home. I "bred" black mollies, kept Orandas is a 5 gallon, basically made every mistake known to man. But better than what happened to my roommate, whose 55 gallon shattered and dumped water on the guys below us. Good times keeping fish at ASU!


----------



## A Hill

LOL. Sounds like you enjoyed yourselves!

Tons of people come in my room all the time to see the aquarium, although I haven't really kept it fresh and exciting recently so not too many people have walked in randomly for it. I guess its rare to see a planted aquarium, much less one that looks good. The whole not having fish most of the year after most of them jumped out on me has confused most people I know though.

Two months, new dorm around the corner, new scape. Might add another tank to the mix as well. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

I forgot to mention, I think the tank is being taken down Sunday, until August. 

If anyone wants anything in the tank, speak now or forever hold your peace. (I'm sure we can work a price out)

-Andrew


----------



## aman74

A Hill said:


> They are fun fish for sure.
> 
> I recently received a PM about the filter pipes and figured the information may be of interest to others so I have included it in my reply below.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has recieved thousands of views recently, but very few responses or comments. I'm curious as to what people think or if anyone wants to provide some constructive criticism. I'm not an ADA Fanboy so if you have any questions that you want answered about the setup that don't just say ADA is king let me know as wel.
> 
> I also understand sometimes it is nice to just casually look at another's aquarium without commenting, especially when the aquarium is pretty much done. With that said I'm always interested in ideas and comments.
> 
> Enjoy,
> -Andrew
> 
> PS. My room mate has started to name the snails and shrimp... it is getting unusual to say the least since they're common pest snails and amano shrimp for the most part...


I came across a post on TheBarreport where Tom was trying to gauge interest in the stainless lily pipes and possibly diffusers. Not sure the exact arrangement, but Ideal (the co. that makes the very nice needle valves) was going to possibly make something available if the interest was there.

Just thought I would add the info in case people want to stop over there and express interest to help get it off the ground.


----------



## A Hill

aman74 said:


> I came across a post on TheBarreport where Tom was trying to gauge interest in the stainless lily pipes and possibly diffusers. Not sure the exact arrangement, but Ideal (the co. that makes the very nice needle valves) was going to possibly make something available if the interest was there.
> 
> Just thought I would add the info in case people want to stop over there and express interest to help get it off the ground.


Neat info, I also am looking into developing some of my own with fellow students at ASU in the coming year.

I hadn't thought of diffusers though. That would be interesting.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

My computer finally is allowing me to find and upload the photos I took a few days ago. It is a jungle for sure!

I might end up having a fellow member take care of the tank over the summer, but the chance of the parents saying yes are tiny I'm assuming. So it'll be taken down.

No Co2 recently, and just light from the window, so it is all weird looking. 

-Andrew


----------



## roybot73

All that from ambient window light? Very cool, man. Very cool indeed.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

I like the grass!


----------



## A Hill

roybot73 said:


> All that from ambient window light? Very cool, man. Very cool indeed.


Yeah it is pretty awesome. Next semester I'll have a west facing window so not as good light but in the afternoon I'll have tons of light. 



TwoStrokeKing said:


> I like the grass!


Thanks! I do too. Next semester I'm getting Japanese Hair grass for sure though since this needs a bit more trimming to stay short and I like the wild look. 

Next scape I'm thinking same wood, JHG, Fissidens fontanous on the wood maybe or Mini Pelia, blood vomit erios, and maybe some HC as well. Fauna will be CRS.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Well I'm not sure if I ever posted on here what happened. A friend of mine and converted planted tank addict is taking care of the tank over my summer break. It'll be interested to see how it is when I get back and if he kept it going or had trouble. 

I'm kinda going through withdrawal it was one of the first and last things I saw every single day when I was at school. I'm actually considering setting up a second one maybe saltwater...

-Andrew


----------



## theguppyman

Cool I love the tank, Im doing a similar set up except only with native plants.


----------



## A Hill

I'm BAAACK from Singapore and Round two is going to be interesting.
I'm trying to get some fish that you've never seen before.
New hardscape, that is already giving me a head ache. 
Some plants you'll probably be familiar with, or maybe not.

Oh and did I already mention it is on ASU's campus? 

Yeah this is a dorm room tank. 

Stay tuned for some interesting stuff coming very, very soon.

-Andrew


----------



## 10galfornow

subscribed. i've got a mini-m that i think i might take to college with me in a year. let me know how it does in a dorm, i bet a lot of people will go crazy over it. people seem to for my 10 gallon, they will stare at it for hours. :confused1:


----------



## A Hill

10galfornow said:


> subscribed. i've got a mini-m that i think i might take to college with me in a year. let me know how it does in a dorm, i bet a lot of people will go crazy over it. people seem to for my 10 gallon, they will stare at it for hours. :confused1:


Oh people did enjoy it, I got a few people to come over to the dark side too...

This will be year two, last year it was a big hit. So definitely take it to school.

I just picked up some really interesting stones and will be rescaping this weekend. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So here is the stone type I am trying to use. I grabbed the stones that were the most difficult to use together... It has been a challenge. 

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_7_14&products_id=6

-Andrew


----------



## Couesfanatic

Cool, this is gunna be good.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I think it's time for an update!


----------



## kcirtappatrick

I love the look of Ohko stones. I recently started up a tank with these rocks as well! I can't wait to see what you come out with.


----------



## Centromochlus

Did you end up using all those stones Andrew?


----------



## ClintonParsons

This tank, light, and co2 system is perfect for a dorm. I am so happy I downgraded to it when I went back to school! Anything bigger would look too big and take up too much time. 

Can't wait for pics of how it's doing!


----------



## A Hill

Well for anyone who is in the know I came back from Singapore completely exhausted, then rushed a fraternity, joined the sailing team, ran the entrepreneurship club... etc etc etc all at the same time while travelling a bit. Then got sick. So my tank hasn't been kept too well this year:icon_roll It is 10:25pm and I've decided it is time to rescape the tank. I have a bag of HC slowly drying out so I should probably plant it.



Couesfanatic said:


> Cool, this is gunna be good.


Thanks!



somewhatshocked said:


> I think it's time for an update!


Yeah... about that...



kcirtappatrick said:


> I love the look of Ohko stones. I recently started up a tank with these rocks as well! I can't wait to see what you come out with.


I'm not too sure you do  I scape reflecting my mood/feelings and last semester was messy...



AzFishKid said:


> Did you end up using all those stones Andrew?


Super old response, but I'm using most of them. I might buy some more to switch them around in the future.



ClintonParsons said:


> This tank, light, and co2 system is perfect for a dorm. I am so happy I downgraded to it when I went back to school! Anything bigger would look too big and take up too much time.
> 
> Can't wait for pics of how it's doing!


They are perfect for a dorm for sure. ASU even supplied me a perfect stand; no joke. Although this fall I'm hoping to mix it up a bit and upgrade as well. 

So here comes an all night aquascaping session. Tear out DHG and everything probably kill some shrimp, toss everything back in and hope for the best! Oh, and HC will be planted.

So much for my relaxing weekend at ASU. 

-Andrew


----------



## Couesfanatic

Right on. Just picked me up some hc as well.


----------



## A Hill

Couesfanatic said:


> Right on. Just picked me up some hc as well.


Awesome. 

I also added a bit of the DHG back into the aquarium after pulling out a giant clump of it. Then I have some MP to add to the scape somewhere and that will be all the plants! 

So 2 hours later I've rescaped the Mini M. Finally. It has a new scape for 2012. 

It took me a while to decide how to use the stones but I think it will be a good placement for how they're viewed in person. The photos aren going to make the placement look a bit shallow though. 

Now to buy CO2 and get that back up and running. That ADA CO2 is so expensive... 

Yeah get ready for an algae outbreak photo coming within a week or two:hihi: 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So, I'm considering taking out all the HC I just planted and making it a iwagumi with Mini Pelia instead as the foreground...

Although I do want to grow HC since it is so nice and bright green. What do you guys think?

-Andrew


----------



## Ibn

Do both. Mini pellia is much slower growing than hc. Use grown out hc to fund your MP to quicken the pace.

Went through all the pages and it's been an interesting read.


----------



## A Hill

Eric thanks for the reply, I didn't know you were still on the forums much anymore so I was surprised to see you posted. I'm glad you enjoyed the read I tend to keep things interesting.

Are you saying mix the HC and MP for look, or to grow hc and sell/trade for mp? I have a baseball sized portion I brought from my moss rack back in RI sitting in the tank right now that I'm thinking of placing in place of the HC but I do love the brightness of HC. Maybe I'll mix them together somehow?

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So here is a terrible photo of the new hardscape. It moved a little bit since then but it is just two large ohoko stones. Very little room for plants this time around.

I've decided to start playing with negative space in my aquascapes and this makes a bold statement to say the least!

I also plan to get some CRS or some neat shrimp in here so they will be the centerpiece to crawl all over the hardscape.

-Andrew


----------



## Ibn

Just got back in not too long ago. Just a small 30c at work to keep things simple.

Try putting some of the MP on rocks (smaller rocks at the bases of those larger ohtos). The texture goes very well together.


----------



## A Hill

Ibn said:


> Just got back in not too long ago. Just a small 30c at work to keep things simple.
> 
> Try putting some of the MP on rocks (smaller rocks at the bases of those larger ohtos). The texture goes very well together.


Welcome back, I've been thinking about a 30c for a while now to add to the collection. They're great tanks.

I've been thinking a lot about mixing it and I might try it out. There isn't really any room for small stones in front, the picture is deceiving there actually isn't much room at all. 

-Andrew


----------



## Steeltowndubber

Well Andrew, I must tell you that I have sat here this evening reading all 16 pages of your journal. Such a great read! 

Loved the scape of the tank from last year. What happened to the sparkling gouramis?

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with in your new scape.

Rich


----------



## A Hill

Steeltowndubber said:


> Well Andrew, I must tell you that I have sat here this evening reading all 16 pages of your journal. Such a great read!
> 
> Loved the scape of the tank from last year. What happened to the sparkling gouramis?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with in your new scape.
> 
> Rich


Wow, very cool! Hope you enjoyed it. It is your first post too, I feel special :hihi:.

The sparkling gouramis slowly disappeared. They massacured all the RCS I bought (I don't recall if I ever posted about that), which resulted in a major ammonia spike because they were just killing them for fun... then that messed the tank up a bit for a while. Then they stopped eating. One killed the other or I gave one away, I can't remember. Then the last one one day just never came out again, I never found the fish so I'm not too sure what happened. It always is strange to me that fish and shrimp can disappear in our aquariums never to be seen again, even no bones. Or maybe I gave it away, I can't remember 

They were very cool fish though, and plan to have some again in the future. Amazing personalities.

-Andrew


----------



## Steeltowndubber

A Hill said:


> Wow, very cool! Hope you enjoyed it. It is your first post too, I feel special :hihi:.
> 
> The sparkling gouramis slowly disappeared. They massacured all the RCS I bought (I don't recall if I ever posted about that), which resulted in a major ammonia spike because they were just killing them for fun... then that messed the tank up a bit for a while. Then they stopped eating. One killed the other or I gave one away, I can't remember. Then the last one one day just never came out again, I never found the fish so I'm not too sure what happened. It always is strange to me that fish and shrimp can disappear in our aquariums never to be seen again, even no bones. Or maybe I gave it away, I can't remember
> 
> They were very cool fish though, and plan to have some again in the future. Amazing personalities.
> 
> -Andrew


I certainly did enjoy my read. Sorry to hear about the gouramis, great looking fish though.


----------



## A Hill

Steeltowndubber said:


> I certainly did enjoy my read. Sorry to hear about the gouramis, great looking fish though.


Eh, stuff happens. I enjoyed them and they stayed a longer time than the micro rasaboras that all decided to jump out of the tank. 

Now there is a random guppy and some amano shrimp along with a single male cherry shrimp. I'm trying to decide if I want to get some CRS/Tigers or some neocaridinia and fish. 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

So it has been a while, I should update the thread with a photo this weekend. The HC and DHG are growing well but I have let the Amano shrimp pick a lot of the HC out and now am growing some floating in the tank for replanting when I have the time. 

It looks pretty good so far, I need to get CO2 and Filtration set up to get things really going then figure out what I'm doing with it for the summer, I might just drain it and let everything go emmersed growth or if I have my condo I'll probably be buying shrimp. 

-Andrew


----------



## radioman

I just spent a while reading all of this and it was a good read. I have seen this thread a couple times but always looked at the last pages. I really liked the scape with the hairgrass and am planning on doing a similar one next year at college with my mini-m.


----------



## A Hill

radioman said:


> I just spent a while reading all of this and it was a good read. I have seen this thread a couple times but always looked at the last pages. I really liked the scape with the hairgrass and am planning on doing a similar one next year at college with my mini-m.



I'm glad you enjoyed the thread. I'm not the best with journals but hopefully it was interesting!

When I'm back at ASU (on spring break right now) I'll try and post an updated photo. I never hooked up the CO2 this semester so the HC is a bit leggy but the hardscape is actually quite nice still. HG is growing well in the back corner along with major HC growth.

I noticed you joined the mini m college club. Awesome!

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Update, finally!

Well I haven't updated this in a LONG time so here is the update. 

Here it is 










It isn't completely full with water but here his how the scape is looking. The stones are beautiful and the scape is simple. I just burried a lot of the HC under new AS powder and it will grow up through that to form a beautiful carpet. No co2 right now nor any fertilizers besides the AS. This is a very very very simple scape. 

A dozen amanos and a guppy hare enjoying it right now.

Oh, and there is no filtration and no issues! 

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Here is another image, I just added a little bit more substrate. Adding substrate on top of HC is great opposed to having to try and replant and push pieces back into the substrate that get pulled up by the shrimp.

-Andrew


----------



## mluk27

The tank looks great! I really love the rocks, it makes the tank look a lot larger than it is.


----------



## A Hill

mluk27 said:


> The tank looks great! I really love the rocks, it makes the tank look a lot larger than it is.


Thanks! The main problem with many scapes is the rocks are too small. I bought 50 lbs of stone for this tank this year. It took me about 8 months to finally choose the exact pieces and how to arrange it using the two largest stones but they are beautiful and it is such a great visual. I really like a strong hardscape. 

-Andrew


----------



## mluk27

Well looks like you got that hardscape down! Looking forward to future updates of this tank.


----------



## A Hill

mluk27 said:


> Well looks like you got that hardscape down! Looking forward to future updates of this tank.


Thanks! There probably will only be one more until August or so because I will be leaving it in AZ with friends while I'm back home over the summer and travelling. With this said in August the Scape should be complete so that will be exciting to see.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill

Well now the tank has been on vacation for a week. 

I'm now working on the aquariums that are home in RI all year that I don't spend nearly enough time with.

A few interesting scapes in the works!

-Andrew


----------



## Loplop

I really enjoyed reading through the two variations of your tank. What a perfect setup for college! I had a 55 gallon cichlid tank in college (many moons ago!!) and it was a PITA. This would have been much more manageable.. and fun.


----------



## A Hill

Loplop said:


> I really enjoyed reading through the two variations of your tank. What a perfect setup for college! I had a 55 gallon cichlid tank in college (many moons ago!!) and it was a PITA. This would have been much more manageable.. and fun.


Thanks! It has gone through some changes to say the least and it really has been the perfect tank for college. 

I have a 55g and it is a terrible tank and definitely not fun for aquascaping nor in college.

-Andrew


----------

